# Medical records found by urban explorer at derelict former Mansfield General Hospital



## Potter (Nov 10, 2012)

http://www.chad.co.uk/news/health/m...pital-to-be-removed-by-health-trust-1-5090122


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 10, 2012)

I appreciate the way the article is written, and it paints UE in a positive light, but I'm not sure about going straight to the media with the find... 
I'm sure most of us have seen records / documents we probably shouldn't have seen...


----------



## krela (Nov 10, 2012)

I think they have been found at pr.etty much every ex NHS estate for the past 25 years. It's nothing unusual


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Nov 10, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> I appreciate the way the article is written, and it paints UE in a positive light, but I'm not sure about going straight to the media with the find...
> I'm sure most of us have seen records / documents we probably shouldn't have seen...



I don't understand why they went straight to the media with it. It's also not right on the NHS' part to have sensitive documents lying about, but as you said, many of us have come across other sensitive documents in the past.

Myself and a friend found some payslips with national insurance numbers, addresses etc on in a colliery.


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 11, 2012)

I remember the last time this happened up in Scotland with "Edinburgh Gary" at Law hospital it lead to a lot of animosity as people could not understand why he went to the Press (stv news 6 o'clock news). He didn't know what he was doing as he was just starting out and had never seen it before.

The upshot was a lot of the heath board, locally in Scotland got a mail telling them to "Clean house" reminding them of their responsibility with Regards to data protection. 

Yes we have all seen stuff, my personal View is it should not be made public and some stuff, i have walked away from without even taking a shot but that's just my experience. So not Knowing the guy i am in no position to judge this it could be a case of another new explorer


----------



## Bones out (Nov 11, 2012)

We go out, we explore, we find stuff, we ignore it!

Whats with the "kudos" I found it me me me??


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 12, 2012)

seen photo evidence of med records left behind in the carpark! never mind inside the closed down hospital, disgraceful really.

Not sure why this guy has done this or how the situation arose for it to go 'media', but it seems a bit ...."look at me" ish.


----------



## Bones out (Nov 12, 2012)

And again being selfish, it just means a tough explore just got a whole lot tougher....


----------



## The Archivist (Nov 12, 2012)

If I found anything in an abandoned building which really concerned me, the last people I'd tell would be the media. 
If it's really serious, report it to the site owner or the police, if not, leave it. Sadly worse things than medical records are abandoned with some regularity.


----------



## krela (Nov 12, 2012)

This is a bit of a non thread really to be honest. It's really no different to posting threads about places on the internet. It's hardly crime of the century, barely even noteworthy.


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 13, 2012)

Going to echo Krela's comment here... it's anything but unusual. We have found such documents many, many times, and not just on former NHS property. We visited a former OAP's home and found photo copies of a death certificate together with the individual's bank statements.

Sad but very common.


----------

